

Intugame VR will stream any PC game in stereoscopic 3D to your smartphone - krasi_nikolov

Hi, we are Intugame, a team of two game enthusiasts from Europe. We are passionate gamers and want to create a cheaper and simpler alternative for playing VR games than Oculus. We are developing a mobile app that uses a smartphone to create virtual reality experience.
The app connects to our PC server that takes the game picture, renders the image into stereoscopic 3D and streams it to your smartphone. You need a cheap, plastic headset to put the phone in and you can play games in virtual reality. You can also use Google Cardbord if you want to try VR without breaking the bank. Your smartphone has build-in accelerometer and gyroscope sensors which the app uses to track your head movements. The app works with any PC game without any modifications to the game needed. We currently have a beta version that you can test. It&#x27;s an Android app, but an iOS version is coming very soon as well: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.intugame.vr&amp;hl=en .
We have lots of work to do to improve the app&#x27;s performance. That&#x27;s way we&#x27;ve launched an Indiegogo campaign. You can check it out for more information: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;igg.me&#x2F;at&#x2F;intugame
======
feybay
What's the latency?

